# Couple of vids of some new frames



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Gonna try to post more videos, thanks for watching 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Good videos and shooting :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Good videos and shooting :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


Thanks man, really love cutting cards lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Wow great shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok! Time for a name change. Last name first, first name last.... Skill over Luck...great shooting buddy!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Ok! Time for a name change. Last name first, first name last.... Skill over Luck...great shooting buddy!


Thanks man, yea now I wish I could change my name lol, when I first started I was horrible 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You my friend have definitely improved.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great shooting in both vids.

Even more impressive with two frames!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

KawKan said:


> Great shooting in both vids.
> Even more impressive with two frames!


Thanks my friend, now that I can shoot consistently it's pretty easy to get on target for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great voice videos


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Great voice videos


Thanks, still a little shy around the camera but I'm getting used to it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

